# Pro vás i vaše děti...



## indigoio

Please, can someboby help me?

What's the meaning of '_Pro vás i vaše d?ti_'?

What's the meaning of '_odpovezte jeste dnes_'?

Thanks!


----------



## Jana337

_Pro Vás i Vaše děti. - For you as well as for your children.

Odpovězte ještě dnes. - Please reply today._

Hope this helps.


----------



## Amaretia

Hi!
"For you as well for your children."
"Answer this very day" or "answer before the day is out"
Hope it helps.
A.


----------



## indigoio

Of course it helps!

Thank you very much, girls. You're so kind.

K&H
Índigo


----------

